# Welcher Druck beim Dämpfer? Meta 5.5.3 (2007)



## Vogell (17. März 2012)

Moin Moin,
auch nach Nutzung der SuFu sowie Google habe ich leider keine Antwort auf meine Frage bezüglich des Dämpferdrucks beim Meta 5.5.3 gefunden.
Ich wiege in Kampfmontour zwischen 72 und 75kg und fahre noch den Standart Fox Float R. Wieviel Psi sollte ich denn als Richtwert für den Dämpfer nehemen?

MfG Vogell


----------



## lix (18. März 2012)

Hier findest du spezielle Infos zu deinem Dämpfer und dessen Abstimmung. Allgemeine Infos zu Fox-Produkten gibts unter FoxHelp.

Edit: Es fehlen genaue Druckangaben, daher würde ich bei 150psi beginnen. Bei meinem Meta 5.5.3 fahre ich mit ca. 210psi bei 78kg Tourgewicht. Allerdings kommt mir der Wert etwas hoch vor, da scheint irgendwas mit der Luftkammer nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zizz (30. Dezember 2012)

Edit: Es fehlen genaue Druckangaben, daher würde ich bei 150psi beginnen. Bei meinem Meta 5.5.3 fahre ich mit ca. 210psi bei 78kg Tourgewicht. Allerdings kommt mir der Wert etwas hoch vor, da scheint irgendwas mit der Luftkammer nicht zu stimmen.[/QUOTE]

fahre ich auch, gleiche Gewichtsklasse, minimal 13bar damit schön fluffig


----------

